# Advice for doing fecal parasite counts



## nh4tom (Dec 12, 2019)

Can someone advise me about doing my own fecal parasite counts? We have a good vet that treats small ruminants but they are too far away for me to do any testing on a regular basis (not to mention the expense). I was thinking of buying a microscope but I need to get educated on how to do counts and how to recognize what I'm looking for. I'm sure there is more to it than I can expect to learn from an email message so I was wondering if there is any info online such as a tutorial on the basics.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 24, 2020)

It's actually pretty easy. I have a $99 microscope and McMaster slides for checking. This a great website that will take you through all the basics from making float solution to identifying eggs.

The hardest part for me has been my children trying to claim the microscope!

http://goatbiology.com/fecal.html


----------

